# 126 Film



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anyone know of anywhere I could get 126 film on the web?  Preferably from a British site.

I'm hoping to make a pinhole camera and need this film for th type I plan to make.

Any help would be great.


----------



## markc (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think it's still available, at least not cheaply. Most people cut down 120 film. As long as you are making the camera, I'd go with 120 film.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah, the problem is it has to be in a cartidge for this type of camera.  

I know you can make them with medum or even 35mm film but this way means you can take mutliple pictures without having to take the piece of film out each time because you can wind it on.  Anyone interested this is the method I want to use:

http://www.exploratorium.edu/light_walk/camera_todo.html


----------



## Rob (Mar 1, 2006)

For that use, 120 film is probably a better option I would have thought? You can get some super-cheap 120 B&W these days.

Rob


----------



## Rob (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry, didn't get your post in time!

Cannibalise a Holga instead? http://www.argonauta.com/html/holga_pinholes.htm

Rob


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

The thing is there is a specific reason for the 126 cartridge:







It makes a camera you can wind on.  Pretty cool I thoguh.


----------



## markc (Mar 1, 2006)

110 is still available. 

BTW, using 35mm with a pinhole can be pretty cool, as you can expose over the sprocket holes.


----------



## markc (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, the Holga is a good option, as most of it is built for you.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

ok everyone is missing everyone elses posts.  I have to say Rob that the main reason for me wanting to make it just that.  i will have made it and then taken cameras and then develop the film.  The whole image will have been my doing.  It would be cool.  i guess it's unrealistic thoguh.  I migh tmake a simpler one.  

buying one doesn't have the same appeal.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

I also just had an idea.  maybe I could make a THC (Twin Hole Camera) and then it would be all cool and junk with a viewer so you could compose the shot...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> The whole image will have been my doing.  It would be cool.


Not quite - you'd need to make your own 126 film for that.
I take it you've found this site?
http://www.frugalphotographer.com/cat126.htm

These people seem to sell 126
http://www.jandcphoto.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=8

The only 126 film I can find is made in Italy under the name Solaris
http://www.jandcphoto.com/browseproducts/Solaris-126-Film.HTML

You should be able to find a mail-order stockist if you Google.

Kodak's response (they discontinued 126 in 1999)
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/faqs/faq0055.shtml


----------



## markc (Mar 1, 2006)

That would be cool. You'd probably have to use a glass plate for the image to fall on like the large format cameras because getting the right lens for a viewfinder would be a pain. The focal distance would have to be the same and the pinhole a lot bigger so that you could actually see the image. It would be upsidedown and backwards too. It's a bit of work, but I think it would be a neat thing.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Not quite - you'd need to make your own 126 film for that.
> http://www.jandcphoto.com/browseproducts/Solaris-126-Film.HTML
> You should be able to find a mail-order stockist if you Google.
> 
> ...


Hertz you know full well what I mean 

yep I found the first two.  Thanks for the links.  I think I'm going to have to order from America unless eBay produces anything.



> That would be cool. You'd probably have to use a glass plate for the image to fall on like the large format cameras because getting the right lens for a viewfinder would be a pain. The focal distance would have to be the same and the pinhole a lot bigger so that you could actually see the image. It would be upsidedown and backwards too. It's a bit of work, but I think it would be a neat thing.



Yeh, definately a project for my next holiday.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the width of 120 film is?  I know that the negative is 6x 4.5-9 but what is the actual width of the film?


----------



## Karalee (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

You dont absolutely need to have a 126 cartridge. See here.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2006)

Approx 61mm (if I remember right)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Hertz you know full well what I mean


Or do I? :mrgreen:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link karalee.  that's really cool.  i might have to try that as a mini project.  

And thanks for the dimensions Hertz but not for trying to confuse me :x


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> And thanks for the dimensions Hertz but not for trying to confuse me :x


Join the club - I never know what I'm talking about anyway. I'm just a confused old man....

You may find something useful here:
http://www.kcbx.net/~mhd/2photo/slitter/120.htm


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll be honest Hertz, i dont think I  really understand that. Whats minox/ a minox camera?  And also are they slitting the film to make holes for the spoes to wind the film?  If they are I understand what they are doing but not why.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2006)

If you have a camera that you can't get film for, you get a larger film and slit it down to the size you want using a jig.
That's how manufacturers do it - they make film in big sheets and slit it to size.
I just thought that if hard pressed and you could find an old 126 cartridge, you could slit some film up and maybe reload it. Just an option.

Minox
http://www.cosmonet.org/camera/minox_e.htm
the classic spy camera.
I owned one, once. They are precision items that are almost a work of art.
They take 9.5mm film which is hard to find. Film slitting is often the only way.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah ok I see. 

I have seen those cameras before.  I saw an interesting camera on eBay that was in the shape of a pocket watch and was solid silver. 

Anyways, I've done some drawings for my THC.  I'm thinking about having a hood for the viewfinder with sides.  To block out some light.  I'd guess the ability to see wont be great.  I might put a guard around the whole viewfinder about 1 or 2 inches high to allow better viewing.

I'm going to use a piece of OHT (overhead transparency) in front of the film  as a bit of a pressure plate to keep the film flat.  I think I might need that especially for 120 film.  The film will then slot behind.

I'm going to have a bit of trouble finding a mirror thats the right shape.  may have to mke one... (who knows how to do that?  I've been considering trying to  iron foil to see if it makes it more shiny!)


----------



## ThomThomsk (Mar 1, 2006)

RetroPhotographic sell 126 colour negative cartridges for £2.59:

http://www.retrophotographic.com/shop/54/index.htm

Excellent company, quick delivery etc. They sell 5 different films for the Minox,  also 110 film.

Thomsk


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks alot.  I actually just found this site a few minutes ago.  :thumbup:


----------

